# Tacómetro digital con shiftlight



## ak3r (Jul 30, 2006)

Bueno gente, soy nuevo, y sinceramente de electronica mucho nose...por eso acudo a este gran foro porque veo que toda la gente aqui es buena y responde y ayuda, bueno mi idea es hacer un tacometro para mi moto (Honda Biz 110c) de un sólo cilindro, quisiera que me cuente las revoluciones y que me las muestre en una pantalla LCD con numeros, y arriba de la pantalla que haya 10 LEDs que vayan prendiendose mientras las vueltas del motor vayan aumentando, osea como una estilo barra, nose si me explico, bueno, necesitaria que me ayuden y mucho   desde ya MUCHISIMAS MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS LOS QUE AYUDAN EN ESTE FORO....


----------



## Willington (Jul 31, 2006)

mmmm,  quieres una barra que se va llenando en verde hasta una zona roja para
luego hacer el cambio ...

bueno para eso se necesita:

1. El sensor, para eso hay que construir una bobina y colocarla alrededor de la conexion
de la bujia para sensar  la chispa, esa señal estaria 1 por cada revolucion.

2. un contador/divisor y display para mostrar las RPM

3. un convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje y un LM3914 para la barra de luces..

uff... no es difícil hacerlo. pero ahora no puedo diseñar el cto.
tal ves alguien con este borrador puede hacer algo

O hacer este proyecto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/

saludos


----------

